# black/white or parti



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi i just wanted some information on colour coats..
Bailey has some thin wispy black sections through his coat,it's more like a broken up stripe down his back and a few on his feet/legs does this mean that he's parti or still black and white?
Also his pads have got patches of dark spots on them.. 
Will he keep this colouring or will he grow it out

Thanks Leanne x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

a parti coloured dog is has atleast 2 colours on its coat(one must be white) the white covers 70% of the bodey.

so yes your boy is a black and white parti cockapoo. 


Echos paws started off patchy but became solid black where as delly still has some pink on her paws but she does have less than she had last year, the the pigment might just be changing slowly on her. 

my Echo is a black and white parti with ticking (small specles on the coat that show up when wet or after being clipped)

Delta is a changed red sable and white parti with ticking (she had sable in head coat as a pup but it had mostly grown out exept in her ears and tail)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Leanne

Lots of cockapoo coats here which may help:

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/cockapoo-coat-colour-catalogue/

He sounds like a Black and White Parti possibly with ticking .... I would love to see more pics of his coat


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Hi Leanne
> 
> Lots of cockapoo coats here which may help:
> 
> ...


Thankyou Kendal and Jojo, here are few sorry their not that good


----------

